# Portable air conditioning



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Hi, please can anyone help me, I need to buy a portable air conditioning unit. I am located in Xativa but I am happy to travel. Does anyone know anyone that sells these? Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Villarosa said:


> Hi, please can anyone help me, I need to buy a portable air conditioning unit. I am located in Xativa but I am happy to travel. Does anyone know anyone that sells these? Thanks!


have you looked in the electrical stores?

though I hear that portable air con units are in short supply this year


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you tried AKI in Xativa or Carrefour in Cocentaina or Gandia?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They have pretty well sold out round here too, as have table fans. It's been that sort of summer!

Try Mediamarkt, you can check online whether they have them in stock, pre-order it and collect it the same day. They have stores all over the place, including Gandia.

Aire acondicionado portátil


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazon.es: aire acondicionado portatil


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We had one in UK but wouldn't recommend them - it was noisy and you had to either make a panel to fit in a window opening to take the exhaust tube or have it hanging out the window which meant, if the wind was in the wrong direction all the heat came back in and once a certain depth of cool air was in the room, it was going out the window.


----------

